# Bad customer! Bad, bad customer!



## tasp (Mar 2, 2007)

Just wanted to have a light hearted thread where we could 'vent' about some of the more challenging customers we have encountered.

For starters:

We probably all have had customers who are reluctant to pay up, but I have one now wanting me to come back and do more work, and then I get paid.

Yeah, right. 

BTW, customer has a $450,000 house and as much stuff as I do. Deadbeats come in all stripes.


----------



## tasp (Mar 2, 2007)

It seems about once a year I get flea bites around my ankles. And it always seems to happen right after I spend an afternoon sitting on the floor behind a TV set in a household with pets.

I hate it when that happens.


----------



## tasp (Mar 2, 2007)

I had a customer grill me a steak while I worked on his home theater.

A thoughtful gesture for which I was quite grateful.

Until I almost died. The homeowner had carried the steaks back into the house from the grill on the same plate he carried them out on, contaminating them.

Thought I was a gonna die.

I don't need to challenge the TOS here with a graphic description of all the disturbing symptoms, just suffice to say, I was gravely ill.

For 3 weeks.

I even jaundiced.

Since then, he has repeatedly wanted me back for more work in his home, but he NEVER apologized for almost killing me. All he has to do is say he is sorry. He knows how sick I was, he experienced the same symptoms on the same days I did, it's how we found out what made me sick.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

:lol: Wimp.  I love a nice RARE steak. When I was attending the University of Minnesnowta many moons ago I would, once in a while, walk to the local butcher shop and pick out a very lean steak. I would then have the butcher grind it into a big burger. Once I left the shop I would open the package and eat it on the way home.  Back then though the meat supply was in a bit better shape that it is now. I don't think I would do that today.

Your problem probably occured because the dish sat there for some time and became contaminated from exposure.


----------



## WolfsPride (Apr 23, 2007)

*Haha, some cute stories here. Only been working this job for a short time now but here's 2 stories I'll probably NEVER forget.*

1; Got a call for an upgrade. Guy wanted an IRD hooked up in his bathroom. No Biggie. Got to his house, knocked on the door and he opens it. I damn near fainted. The inside of his house looked like I Dream Of Jeanie. He shows me where the bathroom is and tells me to just go in. I open the door and his daughter is in a hot tub with her girlfriend making out. They didn't seem to care so niether did I. Nice install but you try keeping your eyes on the work:nono:

2; Yet another upgrade. Get to the customers home. Wants a receiver in the bedroom. I go in, his boyfriend is on the bed, ( fully clothed) thank God, but adult toys sprawled out all over the bed. They never made a move on me for which I am VERYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY Pleased. I was one scared puppy though throughout the whole ordeal. I got that job done faster than...............


----------



## cavihitts (Mar 11, 2007)

WolfsPride said:


> *Haha, some cute stories here. Only been working this job for a short time now but here's 2 stories I'll probably NEVER forget.*
> 
> 1; Got a call for an upgrade. Guy wanted an IRD hooked up in his bathroom. No Biggie. Got to his house, knocked on the door and he opens it. I damn near fainted. The inside of his house looked like I Dream Of Jeanie. He shows me where the bathroom is and tells me to just go in. I open the door and his daughter is in a hot tub with her girlfriend making out. They didn't seem to care so niether did I. Nice install but you try keeping your eyes on the work:nono:


Would have taken my time and "found" problems along the way.


----------



## eckertman (May 20, 2005)

WolfsPride said:


> *Haha, some cute stories here. Only been working this job for a short time now but here's 2 stories I'll probably NEVER forget.*
> 
> 1; Got a call for an upgrade. Guy wanted an IRD hooked up in his bathroom. No Biggie. Got to his house, knocked on the door and he opens it. I damn near fainted. The inside of his house looked like I Dream Of Jeanie. He shows me where the bathroom is and tells me to just go in. I open the door and his daughter is in a hot tub with her girlfriend making out. They didn't seem to care so niether did I. Nice install but you try keeping your eyes on the work:nono:
> 
> 2; Yet another upgrade. Get to the customers home. Wants a receiver in the bedroom. I go in, his boyfriend is on the bed, ( fully clothed) thank God, but adult toys sprawled out all over the bed. They never made a move on me for which I am VERYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY Pleased. I was one scared puppy though throughout the whole ordeal. I got that job done faster than...............


1; Got a call for an upgrade. Guy wanted an IRD hooked up in his bathroom. No Biggie. Got to his house, knocked on the door and he opens it. I damn near fainted. The inside of his house looked like I Dream Of Jeanie. He shows me where the bathroom is and tells me to just go in. I open the door and his daughter is in a hot tub with her girlfriend making out. They didn't seem to care so niether did I. Nice install but you try keeping your eyes on the work 
Men will be men:nono: :nono:


----------

